# How to safely decock your bolt action rifle



## Dakine

Whether you prefer to decock the action on a bolt action rifle because you don't want the action under tension during storage, or you simply prefer not to dry fire it which is also a concern... here's how you accommodate both of those and relieve the action tension without dry firing.

Open the action, remove the round(s) you intend to be empty, slide the bolt forward, but DO NOT lock into place (the downward motion of the bolt).

pull the trigger and hold and NOW you can close the bolt, and... voila!!! no dry fire needed, the gun is not cocked and action is not under tension.

Whether you're getting back to camp from a days hunting trip and making safe your rifles, or returning from target practice at the range, this will help you.

This works on all my bolt action rifles, Rem, Savage, Armalite, Ruger, etc...

I was taught this by a very knowledgeable rifle expert, and I've yet to run across someone that I've shown it to that said they already knew it... so it seems like a valuable tip. And you heard it here first! :2thumb:


----------



## Balls004

Good info, but Peter Hathaway Capstick had it in one of his books many, many years ago. I'm pretty sure that it's been around long before that too. 

Not a thing wrong though for trying to help folks keep safe or share something someone else might not have heard about!

If I recall correctly, Capstick , who was a professional hunter in Africa, used this as an example of how to have his clients safely carry rifles that would make very large holes in you with a round in the chamber. Safeties can be knocked off by brush, and since the bolt usually shrouds the firing pin, this was a safer way for his clients to carry. If game presented itself, all it took was to lift the bolt handle and the gun was back in battery.

I'll see if I can find the original text, because it is worth reading in regards to Dakine's OP.


----------



## Oomingmak

Dakine............ I agree, it does seem that few people know how to do it. I was shown how many, many years ago by my father when I bought my first big game rifle at the ripe old age of 9. He learned it during firearms training when he joined the RCMP back in the 1950's. 

I have noticed that very few of the big game hunters I have guided over the years know how to do this, or at least they did not practice it. I always cringe when I see guys work the bolt of their rifle back at camp after supposedly unloading it, and then dry firing it before they put it in a rack or case it.

I have been present for two so called accidental discharges that occurred as a result of "dry firing" after closing the bolt. They thought it was unloaded but there was still one cartridge in the rifle and when they pulled the trigger to dry fire the rifle, everyone in the vicinity got a big surprise. Thankfully they DID have the firearm pointed in a safe direction both times.

All shooters need to make sure they clear their firearm properly. Check the magazine AND the chamber before closing the bolt.


----------



## Oomingmak

Balls004 said:


> Good info, but Peter Hathaway Capstick had it in one of his books many, many years ago. I'm pretty sure that it's been around long before that too.
> 
> Not a thing wrong though for trying to help folks keep safe or share something someone else might not have heard about!
> 
> If I recall correctly, Capstick , who was a professional hunter in Africa, used this as an example of how to have his clients safely carry rifles that would make very large holes in you with a round in the chamber. Safeties can be knocked off by brush, and since the bolt usually shrouds the firing pin, this was a safer way for his clients to carry. If game presented itself, all it took was to lift the bolt handle and the gun was back in battery.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the original text, because it is worth reading in regards to Dakine's OP.


Yes Peter's books are a good read. They were at least partially responsible for me getting off my duff and going on my first hunt in Africa back in the 80's. I met him at a convention years ago. He was a very pleasant and humorous individual.


----------



## Balls004

Oomingmak said:


> Yes Peter's books are a good read. They were at least partially responsible for me getting off my duff and going on my first hunt in Africa back in the 80's. I met him at a convention years ago. He was a very pleasant and humorous individual.


I would have loved to meet him. I have all of his books and they show the wear and tear of having been read many times over. If I ever have more money than I know what to do with, he'll get one last safari with me, at least in spirit.


----------



## hiwall

While this is a good method it is certainly not required. Guns with coil springs can be stored cocked for decades without damage.


----------



## Magus

Dakine said:


> Whether you prefer to decock the action on a bolt action rifle because you don't want the action under tension during storage, or you simply prefer not to dry fire it which is also a concern... here's how you accommodate both of those and relieve the action tension without dry firing.
> 
> Open the action, remove the round(s) you intend to be empty, slide the bolt forward, but DO NOT lock into place (the downward motion of the bolt).
> 
> pull the trigger and hold and NOW you can close the bolt, and... voila!!! no dry fire needed, the gun is not cocked and action is not under tension.
> 
> Whether you're getting back to camp from a days hunting trip and making safe your rifles, or returning from target practice at the range, this will help you.
> 
> This works on all my bolt action rifles, Rem, Savage, Armalite, Ruger, etc...
> 
> I was taught this by a very knowledgeable rifle expert, and I've yet to run across someone that I've shown it to that said they already knew it... so it seems like a valuable tip. And you heard it here first! :2thumb:


Also works on Mosin-Nagant, MOST Mausers and 03-A3


----------

